# Non FLip headlights????



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

Do they have projector headlights that eliminate the flipping headlights? Kind of like on the new 'vettes?


----------



## 88b12e16s (Apr 9, 2005)

350ztt4 said:


> Do they have projector headlights that eliminate the flipping headlights? Kind of like on the new 'vettes?


Yes but they cost a shitload of money, with less money you could swap the whole front end to an s13 silvia with projectors.


----------



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

who makes the headlights to get rid of the flip ones?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

350ztt4 said:


> who makes the headlights to get rid of the flip ones?


Eastbear, but, I really don't like them. Go to phase2motortrend.com 

Um..there was a guy that did his own conversion and it didn't look half bad. You may want to look into some custom stuff as well (that's if you have the time for it.)


----------



## 88b12e16s (Apr 9, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Eastbear, but, I really don't like them. Go to phase2motortrend.com
> 
> Um..there was a guy that did his own conversion and it didn't look half bad. You may want to look into some custom stuff as well (that's if you have the time for it.)


The eastbears are ugly, but theres also some that are kind of like 300zx lights and look nice but cost way too much.


----------



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

i can't find any at all. I was thinking custom but don't know much about fiberglasss work.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I made my own projector conversion, but its not a flush mount... I still love it though










10,000K hid.. dual projectors.... it reminds me of Johnny 5, off of short circuit


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Chuck said:


> I made my own projector conversion, but its not a flush mount... I still love it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those movies were sad lol.

Any walkthrough/more pictures of those? Those look like i could almost call them sweet if i saw some more pictures.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

I think u want the SUPER MADE ones :thumbup:


----------



## crzygrim (Oct 29, 2005)

*Non flip headlights*

On Ebay there are some right now that run $279.00 that don't look half bad.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

personally i like the silvia front end conversion. im not sure how much the flip up conversions cost but i know the price of a silvia front end is getting down to around four or five hundred if you dont mind driving "burro" style. i would post some pics of my car as an example but frankly i cant figure out how...but thats another subject. whatever you decide to do, your car will surely look sexy, as it is a nissan, the sexiest make on the face of the earth.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

bakimono said:


> personally i like the silvia front end conversion. im not sure how much the flip up conversions cost but i know the price of a silvia front end is getting down to around four or five hundred if you dont mind driving "burro" style. i would post some pics of my car as an example but frankly i cant figure out how...but thats another subject. whatever you decide to do, your car will surely look sexy, as it is a nissan, the sexiest make on the face of the earth.


Personally in favor of a Saleen over a Nissan but I live in a dream world!


----------

